# Attaching and fitting topper or handle to staff



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had a number of people ask me how to connect the topper or the handle to a walking stick or cane. I use a 5/16th - threaded rod. Others will cut a tenon on the end of the staff and dill a hole in the handle to fit the tenon they made. Or use a hard wood dowel.

First I choose the staff I will use and cut it to length, trying to make a good 90 degree cut. Then I drill a 3inch deep hole in the center of the top of the staff.
Next I choose the block of wood I will use for the top, I pick the location the staff will fit to bottom of the handle or topper I will make. Then choose a center point and drill a hole there. The depth of that hole will be 1 ½ to 3 inches depending on the height of the handle or topper. The next thing I do is shape the handle or carve the topper. Once that is done I cut the threaded rod to length. That being 3 inches for the shaft and the depth I made the hole in the topper or handle. For staff and duck head that was 4 ½ inches total. I use a 2part epoxy and glue the threaded rod in to the handle or topper















To square up the bottom of the handle or topper to the top of the shaft I use a method I learned from UK stickmakers. I cut out a 3inch disc from 3/4inch plywood. Drilled a 3/8th inch hole in the center and glued a piece of 3/8th inch brass tubing in the hole. Then put an 80 grit self adhesive sand paper on top and cut it around the wood.















I then slide the 5/16th threaded rod attached to the handle or topper though the center hole on the sand paper side. By turning the disc it sands the bottom of the topper or handle flat and at a 90 degree to the rod. Then I remove the disc, flip it over and insert the rod though the disc and into the staff with the sandpaper working the top of the staff until it is flat and also at a 90 degree to the rod.





















This gives you a good clean fit when you epoxy the handle or topper to the staff.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good write up!

Thanks!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great info Randy!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great tip! I don't do threaded rod, but I imagine that with a bigger hole in the center of the disc, it would work for a peg tenon as well.


----------



## Red Kite (Apr 26, 2018)

Brilliant, many thanks indeed for posting this. I will certainly try this very soon.

Graeme


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Great tip! I don't do threaded rod, but I imagine that with a bigger hole in the center of the disc, it would work for a peg tenon as well.


Yes it will work with dowel or carved tenon. I think the next one I do I will make the disc about 1/2 thicker to give me a little better control.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good method of working

For those who want more than one topper use a screw in system so you can change your topper as the mood grabs you


----------

